# floater trip wed/thursday



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

Need some experienced fishermen for a floater trip wed-Thursday. Its my B-day and I want to go fishing. Weather looks good, reports have been outstanding. Splitting all costs. Crew will be 4 people total on a Marlin350SF. BV-Nancen area. Lee 281-785-1385


----------

